# TX F-16 in actions!



## davechng (Jan 29, 2016)

KNFW (NAS Ft worth) JRB houses one of reserve F-16 units in USAF inventory .... name the 301st FW, 457th FS or the " Spads"
They fly the earlier block F-16C and D models! 

One unique day where we caught them coming in and the runway taxiway C and D is on repair ! all the jets had to stop right at the runway and do a 180 on the runway and that created the unique photo oppurtunity of these magnificent jet.

Go Spads!

More detail report and pix click below:
http://airwingspotter.com/knfw-12-17-2015/

DaveC
www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2016)

Very nice shots. I especially like the first and 4th picture.


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 6, 2016)

Very Cool Photos. What are you shooting with?


----------

